

Flynn (YC S14) Gamma and Meetup - Titanous
https://flynn.io/blog/2015-02-24-flynn-gamma

======
wong
It's always good to see a team that is clearly very passionate about their
mission.

It's nice to see how Flynn evolved overtime within the HC community starting
with the original crowdfunding. For a while some people didn't understand what
Flynn does, and the updated website makes it very clear to me today.

------
michaelmior
I was interested to see that Flynn is using tup[0] for their build system. I
always thought it seemed interesting, but hadn't really noticed any high-
profile projects using it.

[0] [http://gittup.org/tup/](http://gittup.org/tup/)

~~~
Titanous
Yeah, tup is neat. Much lower friction than the equivalent Makefiles as it can
auto-detect dependencies and outputs in many cases. We've run into a couple
issues, but for the most part it's been smooth sailing.

~~~
michaelmior
I'd be interested to hear some of the common issues you've had with tup and
the solutions if you're ever looking for a blog post topic :)

~~~
Titanous
Here are our current issues to date:
[https://github.com/flynn/flynn/issues?q=label%3Aupstream%2Ft...](https://github.com/flynn/flynn/issues?q=label%3Aupstream%2Ftup)

It would be a good blog post topic, I'll make a note of that.

------
mikexstudios
Hey Flynn team, quick question: I noticed that in the past, flynn dependencies
like slugbuilder/slugrunner were separate git repos. Some time ago, everything
was merged into the single flynn repo. What is the reasoning behind this move?

I see it as a disadvantage for other developers wanting to build on top of
individual components. It also makes issues noisy.

~~~
Titanous
Hey, Flynn cofounder here. We merged the repos (there were a few dozen!) after
encountering a ton of friction landing project-wide changes and managing the
build system (vendoring dependencies in every repo got ridiculous).

Contributors were also having a lot of trouble figuring out where to report
issues and submit patches. On the whole the unified repo and build system has
been a massive improvement to our productivity and the quality of the project.
Unfortunately using components in a modular fashion can be harder, and we
haven't come up with a great solution to that. We're still committed to
keeping our components independently useful and would love to get feedback on
what we can do better.

~~~
mikexstudios
Okay, that makes sense. Thanks for the response!

------
hello_there
I'm still a bit confused about the pros/cons of using Flynn vs. Deis as they
seem to try to solve the same problem. Can someone tell me what the main
differences are?

~~~
danielsiders
Flynn cofounder here. The primary difference between Flynn and cloudfoundry,
dawn, deis, dokku, octohost, openshift, tsuru, etc is that Flynn is designed
to run everything itself, not just 12 factor web apps. Most immediately this
means that you can run databases inside of Flynn alongside other apps. In fact
we've already wrapped up postgres.

Flynn also tries to be more technology agnostic, for example we don't depend
on CoreOS or Docker.

It's worth noting that several of the other platforms including Deis claim to
be production ready today while Flynn is still a few months out.

The difference in both features and goals will be a lot clearer in the coming
months. What we have today is just the foundation and minimum viable feature
set. Once that's rock solid, the real work gets started.

~~~
helloiamaperson
You can run databases inside of cf as well:
[https://github.com/cloudfoundry/cf-mysql-
release](https://github.com/cloudfoundry/cf-mysql-release)

